# New TCR Advanced SL



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Picked her up a week ago. Pedals came in today. Still haven't gone for a ride yet. Need to make some small adjustments such as rotating the bars down a little. Can't wait!!! All stock.....stem and handlebar aren't great and I'd be interested as to what anyone has to say about the Giant carbon Contact SLR bars and stem. They seem like a suitable replacement.

After 50,000kms my 2005 alloy TCR can finally take a break.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

She's a beauty! And great minds think alike; I just got my TCR Advanced built up this past Sunday!

I don't know the quality of Giant's carbon stems/bars one way or the other, but you'd probably save money opting for something like a Thomson/Deda stem with a bar that fits your hands well (I'm a big fan of the classic drops, can't stand anatomics). I don't know if a Giant branded carbon bar would save you money or be an upgrade over stock.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

I dig white frames.


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice! I have the same one!

Here's my SL with a few upgrades:


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats on a beautiful bike  Enjoy in good health for many miles.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the blue, that looks awesome!! Are those speedplay pedals? If so how do you like them?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Took it for two rides over the weekend. One 90km bunch ride on Saturday and a 60km solo ride on Sunday. Certainly a big improvement over the 2005 Alloy TCR. Frame is certainly much stiffer. The alloy TCR always flexed significantly in the bottom bracket, especially in a sprint. This new one is significantly stiffer. Flex if any is barely noticeable. This bike is incredible value for a pro level frame. Handle bar isn't as bad as first thought. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I was heel bent on specialized Tarmac, but I am leaning more towards the TCR Advanced after reading your posts. Have a Giant DEFY 1 at the moment so know how quality Giant is. 

I am going to wait till the 2012 models come out to make the decision as the TCR Advanced in AUS has a black frame and Red outlines and I am not to impressed with it.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Hey Wildcard, I too am in Aus. This TCR Advanced SL I have was originally a U.S market model but Giant in Australia has decided to bring it out as a limited edition model.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ItalianRider76,

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

Congratulations on your new toy. I too am in Aust amd had no idea that particular frameset colour with Ultegra 6700 was available here until I saw it @ MC Cyclery. I didn't even know that bike shop was there and now we're spoilt for choice in the the city having City Bike Depot, Jet Cycles and Clarence St Cyclery all within earshot of each other.

I bought an Advanced SL frameset in white as well but with red and black highlights and will transfer my Dura Ace 7800 from my old 2006 TCR Advanced Team onto it. Can't wait. Will post pics in the pic thread when it's done.

Anyhow, 2 months on, how are you finding the bike? I too rode around in a 2006 TCR1 (Alloy) for a couple of years before picking up a used Advanced Team. Prior to the TCR1 it was an OCR1 so I guess you can say I'm a bit of Giant fan


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Hey Roadrash,

I actually got the bike from MC Cyclery on Clarence Street. This model wasn't initially destined for the Australian maket. It was originally a U.S market model and the Europeans got the same paint job and Ultegra but with an ISP. Giant here in Australia actually brought this bike in as a limited edition model after having had many requests from consumers to actually have an SL level frame spec'd with Ultegra so they brought in a limited number of these and they went to select dealers mainly in NSW and Victoria. 

Anyway, after two months I have to say that it's an awesome bike. It feels incredibly solid with very little flex. I only feel a tiny amount of flex during a sprint when i'm standing on the pedals but other than that it's quite negligible. With Ultegra it's not exactly lightweight. I haven't weighed it but I would say it comes in at about 7.4kgs or thereabouts. I've done the West Head/Akuna Bay, Bobbin Head, Berowra Waters, and Three Gorges Rides numerous times with the bike and it performs flawlessly, very stable on descents and it's climbing qualities are dependent on how I'm actually doing on some of those tough climbs. It's also very responsive. Together with the DT Swiss Tricon wheels forward motion on the flats is quite effortless.

The only thing that I can't get used to is the Fizik Arione saddle. I just don't feel nice and centered on it. Keep in mind that after thousands of kilometers on my old alloy TCR all on a Selle Italia SLR XP I kind of got used to it.
I'm a big Giant fan too......the only problem is that resale value on them isn't great. Just check out ebay. Nevertheless they ride as well as any of the more exlusive brands but what I like about Giant is that the bike you're riding is actually manufactured by Giant and not outsourced to another company. That means a lot.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

They're pretty much the same roads I ride on during the weekends! I'll look out for a white and silver Advanced SL (there's not much of them around) and will say hello. Can't wait to have my bike ready in the next couple of days too.

I've always been on the Arione and it's been pretty good to me although others swear by the Antares as well.

Yeah, not expecting to sell the 2006 Advanced Team for very much but that's fine. Gave a good 4 year's faithful service.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Italianrider76 said:


> Hey Roadrash,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Ditto, Italian! Taking me some time to get used to this saddle, too. If I don't, I'll be looking at a Selle as a friend of my highly recommended them.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Got my TCR Advanced SL frameset built up and took it for a quick ride last night.

I'm still waiting for new wheels (Dura Ace 7900 C24's) a new chain and cassette so was able to gauge purely the frameset differences from my 2006 TCR Advanced T-Mobile since I transferred most of my existing bits over (except BB and headset).

Man, this thing is stiff! Same T-800 carbon weave as old one but it's obvious the extra beef at the headtube and BB area isn't just for show. I was expecting just a subtle difference but it was night and day. It just felt different and sounded different too. Very excited indeed. I can see why folks are so passionate about their new TCR's.

Wasn't able to do too much but will take it out to the Akuna Bay/West Head loop tomorrow to push it a bit harder.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats, roadrash! The more miles you put on her the more you'll love her!

So this is a 2011 TCR? I think the '12s have a different carbon. Anyway, let me know how you like those wheels. I'm eyeing some DA wheels myself...


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats and please do give updates as you make changes. TCR may be my next project  would love your opinion on the DA wheels when you get them too. Enjoy!


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Will do. Thanks guys. I'll post pics when she's got her new boots too.

Btw, now may be the time to get DA 7900 C24 CL's. CRC have them for $605 AUD delivered (includes a 10% discount when you use the code cadel150). I missed out on this deal having ordered mine from an alternative online site two weeks ago but my bet is it won't last forever.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

socfan12 said:


> So this is a 2011 TCR? I think the '12s have a different carbon. Anyway, let me know how you like those wheels. I'm eyeing some DA wheels myself...


Mine's a 2010 non-ISP.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Wildcard said:


> I was heel bent on specialized Tarmac, but I am leaning more towards the TCR Advanced after reading your posts. Have a Giant DEFY 1 at the moment so know how quality Giant is.
> 
> I am going to wait till the 2012 models come out to make the decision as the TCR Advanced in AUS has a black frame and Red outlines and I am not to impressed with it.


In the same boat really. Was thinking Tarmac Pro Ui2 but it's going to be ~$6.5k while TCR Advanced 0 2012 Ui2 (silver/black) will be $3999. Not sure what price the competion such as Scott Foil 15 will be but not far off.

One quick Q: What length stem comes with the small size TCRs and will a dealer swap it out for something longer before purchase?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Sven_Nijs said:


> In the same boat really. Was thinking Tarmac Pro Ui2 but it's going to be ~$6.5k while TCR Advanced 0 2012 Ui2 (silver/black) will be $3999. Not sure what price the competion such as Scott Foil 15 will be but not far off.
> 
> One quick Q: What length stem comes with the small size TCRs and will a dealer swap it out for something longer before purchase?


90mm on Small


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. Looks like I'd have to factor in a stem swap (my issue, not theirs).


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Thanks. Looks like I'd have to factor in a stem swap (my issue, not theirs).


When I purchased mine, I was able to get the LBS to switch out to a compact double with shorter cranks FOC. Ask, they may switch out the stem for free as well.


----------



## Thrasher007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful bike, very nice color sceem and ZIPP wheels, Dura Ace well tought out upgrade's!


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

@Italianrider76 & roadrashxx
Seems we must live pretty close to each other if we all ride Bobbo & The Gorges regularly :thumbsup:

OT: The more I research it (and read this thread), the more I'm inclined to go with the 2012 TCR Advanced (unfortunately non-SL) Zero over the other options and if you guys can tell me your bikes can carve it down the steep side of Bobbo at 50-60kph with stability & comfort then it's pretty much a done deal.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Sven_Nijs, the Gorges loop is one of my favourites. 

The road was a bit damp the last two visits down the steep side of Bobbin Head so no carving to be done as yet. Got a taste of it going down McCarrs Creek though (just before the left turn to West Head Rd) and all I can say is that it was pretty sure-footed and handled beautifully especially compared with my more nervous ex-bike the TCR Advanced T-Mobile 2006.

I'm sure you can't go wrong with the 2012 TCR Advanced 0.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

50-60kms p/h feels totally stable on the SL. There's that great descent just before you actually get to the West Head lookout which isn't too technical but just awesome and the bike feels incredibly solid and firm. The 2012 TCR Advanced seems to be a bit of a steal and if you wait a few months you should be able to get it for even less. Some great deals to be had in Oz at the moment.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Italianrider76 said:


> 50-60kms p/h feels totally stable on the SL. There's that great descent just before you actually get to the West Head lookout which isn't too technical but just awesome and the bike feels incredibly solid and firm.


Was there this morning.

The bike just wants to descend fast. I'm still amazed by how sure-footed it is sweeping downhill.

It really is a magic carpet ride.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Aaargh.... I just noticed a small dent on the rim of my front DT Swiss Tricon wheel. Too many pot holes in Sydney!!!


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Italianrider76 said:


> Aaargh.... I just noticed a small dent on the rim of my front DT Swiss Tricon wheel. Too many pot holes in Sydney!!!


Sorry to hear that and yup, you're not wrong! :frown2:


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Italianrider, was that you at the top of McCarrs Creek Road this morning? Livestrong knicks? Only I know there can't be many of that bike doing the rounds in Sydney and that you do West Head/Akuna Bay too.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah I did Cottage Point / Akuna Bay /ChurchPoint and back up to Mona Vale Road via McCarrs Creek Road so yeah I was there but I wasn't wearing Livestrong nicks. I hade ablue PBK jersey on. I have seen another guy riding the same bike up there a few months ago wearing a Rabo kit so it could have been him wearing the Livestrong nicks. Tough ride up to Cottage Point and back.


----------

